# alcoolaid's 90G Planted Shrimp Tank



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

New to the forum and decided to start up my 90G tank again after leaving it dormant for about 18 months.

*Equipment:*
All-Glass 90G Tank
Fluval Shrimp Stratum 
Fluval 404 (Old but not leaking yet! :lol
CoralLife 48" 4x65W PC
Sunblaster 48" T5 54W
Pressurized C02 Injection

*Livestock:*
11 Painted Fire Reds 
4 Crystal Red Shrimp
21 Chili Rasboras
Some Guppies
Some Assassin Snails

*Plants:*
Weeping Moss
Java Moss 
Flame Moss
Mermaid Weed
+ I'll add more names later

Began to clean the tank/water change just a few days ago and this is how it looks as of last night. (Camera phone pictures for now as it was late. Will get better shots later.)


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very rare to see a 90 gallon shrimp tank  
Looks good so far, keep us updated!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a huge tank for shrimp man! Thanks for joining, it looks great!


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully in time it will fill up


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow nice tank Mang!!

When you said shrimp tank, I wasn't thinking 90g... Go big or go home eh!!!

Can't wait to see it filled with shrimps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. Another VIC member is here I see.


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice tank. Another VIC member is here I see.


That makes 4 of us now? Or even more?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just know about you and tang daddy. Who else if from VIC?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23, and there are more just can't think of the name... 1 in Richmond he makes the stickers but drives a miata now and another guy in poco and 1 more in bby!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

whats VIC?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am also a Vic member  rumble rumble rumble...

Nice tank!


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

Oh snap! Justin here too! 

Thanks man!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank! huge! where are the shrimps?


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

^Some there. Hard to see lol.... 22 PFR and 11 CRS. More coming!

Not much has changed but another update:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

alcoolaid said:


> ^Some there. Hard to see lol.... 22 PFR and 11 CRS. More coming!
> 
> Not much has changed but another update:


Hmmm...the light position has changed! Has the light been changed as well?


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, decided to hang it off the ceiling now. 

Prolight 4 x 54W T5HO and another Sunblaster stuck to the back of it.

Upped my co2 to like 3-4 bubbles a second now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks much better off the top of the tank. I'm definitely liking that look and will move to swap all my lighting that way.


----------



## alcoolaid (May 17, 2010)

^I agree. I took the glass off the top as well now. Less glare with the open top.


----------



## silentoak (Mar 17, 2011)

Where did you come across such a huge amount of stratum?

Is that a tequila sunrise guppy i see in there? It's hard to make out when the tank is so big  Looks great!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice looking shrimp tank.


----------

